# tuitero, tuitera



## roirosal

¿Cómo se dice en inglés «*tuitero, tuitera*»? Usuario que publica mensajes (tuits) en la red social Twitter.

¿Se dice «tweeter» o «twitterer»? ¿O valen las dos?


----------



## gengo

Merriam-Webster says that a person who uses Twitter is called a tweep, although I've never actually heard or read that.  I've seen "poster," but give us a full sentence and we can suggestion translations.


----------



## roirosal

I have found in Wiktionary «tweeter», «twitterer» and «Twitterer». «tweeter» comes in Lexico of Oxford and Cambridge. «Twitterer» comes in Collins and Cambridge.

Another found word: «tweep». Also in Cambridge.


----------



## gengo

Lo que te pido es que nos des una oración completa en la que se usa la palabra tuitero.  Así podremos darte una traducción adecuada.


----------



## roirosal

Vale. Oración: «Alberto Tarradas, de *tuitero* a diputado por Vox en el Parlament de Cataluña a los 24 años».
«A la cárcel el *tuitero* de Valladolid que difundió la foto de la víctima de 'La Manada' en San Fermín»


----------



## Chevere33

I understand what you are asking and your question was perfectly clear. Personally, I've not heard anyone use a translation of tuitero.

What I have heard is "Do you use Twitter?" or "Do you tweet?"


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

- Twitter user / blogger

I agree with Chévere that, rather than a single noun, a different turn of phrase is used.

What I've heard is 'twitter user'. Or qualifying a noun with 'on Twitter';

'A blogger on Twitter'.



roirosal said:


> I have found in Wiktionary «tweeter»


Esta también la he visto.

*(*) Vivid Image
- 18 Twitter terms*
2. Tweet – “Tweet” can be both a verb or a noun.
A person who Tweets can be called a *Tweeter*.

Twitter Terms and How to Use Twitter for Beginners


----------



## roirosal

Chevere33 said:


> I understand what you are asking and your question was perfectly clear. Personally, I've not heard anyone use a translation of tuitero.
> 
> What I have heard is "Do you use Twitter?" or "Do you tweet?"


Pero yo quiero usar *tuitero *igual que se usa *youtuber*, para decir «Un *tuitero *fue detenido», tus frases no sirven.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

I'd say;

'A Twitter blogger / user was arrested.'
'A blogger on Twitter was arrested.'


----------



## roirosal

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> 'A twitter blogger / user was arrested.'
> 'A blogger on twitter was arrested.'


O creo que yo que se usa más «Twitter user».


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Sí, ese es el término que usan en la prensa y los media.
(Y, por lo que veo en internet, dentro de la propia compañía, 'Twitter', hablan de 'users').
NDTV Food - Twitter User's Viral Confession.
Check out Priyanka Chopra's befitting reply to Twitter user
How Twitter Users Compare to the General Public

Pero cómo se habla a nivel coloquial es algo distinto, y la gente no suele decir 'I'm a twitter user', sino más bien;

- I use Twitter a lot.
- I'm on Twitter.
- I tweet all day.
- I'm a blogger on Twitter.
- I have an account on Twitter.

Cuando se trata de 'tuiteros' conocidos, con frecuencia hablan de 'influencers':
'I'm an influencer on Twitter.'
20 Twitter Influencers To Follow


----------



## swift

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> I'm a blogger on twitter.


Uso Twitter desde que se fundó y nunca he visto a nadie llamarse “blogger” allí a menos que también tuviesen un blog aparte.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Entonces..., ¿Qué dicen? ¿Puedes iluminarnos al respecto?
The 10 Most Influential Lifestyle Bloggers on Twitter
The 50 most influential parenting bloggers on Twitter in the UK 2019


----------



## swift

roirosal said:


> O creo que yo que se usa más «Twitter user».


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

No offence, but just for the record, I had already mentioned that (both on posts #7 and #9):



Cerros de Úbeda said:


> - Twitter user / blogger





Cerros de Úbeda said:


> I'd say;
> 
> 'A Twitter blogger / user was arrested.'


----------



## Aguas Claras

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Entonces..., ¿Qué dicen? ¿Puedes iluminarnos al respecto?
> The 10 Most Influential Lifestyle Bloggers on Twitter
> The 50 most influential parenting bloggers on Twitter in the UK 2019


Yes, but, if you look at the blogs on the first link (haven't looked at the second), the actual blogs aren't on Twitter.  It refers to the fact that the bloggers responsible for the blogs in question also tweet on Twitter (presumably about their blogs).


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Esta es la entradilla de ese artículo;

"The team uses Brandwatch Audiences to identify the ten most influential *lifestyle bloggers on Twitter.* Find out who's number one."

Para mí está muy claro. El término es 'bloggers on Twitter' (o 'Twitter bloggers').

Si tienen los blogs conectados de otro medio o no, poca diferencia hay... Esa es la forma como funcionan todas las redes sociales, que dan enlaces de unos medios a otros.


----------



## User With No Name

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Para mí está muy claro. El término es 'bloggers on Twitter' (o 'Twitter bloggers').


Pues para mí no.


----------



## Aguas Claras

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Esta es la entradilla de ese artículo;
> 
> "The team uses Brandwatch Audiences to identify the ten most influential *lifestyle bloggers on Twitter.* Find out who's number one."
> 
> Para mí está muy claro. El término es 'bloggers on Twitter' (o 'Twitter bloggers').
> 
> Si tienen los blogs conectados de otro medio o no, poca diferencia hay... Esa es la forma como funcionan todas las redes sociales, que dan enlaces de unos medios a otros.


Para mí, "*bloggers on Twitte*r" vale, pero "Twitter bloggers" no. Son bloggers y están en Twitter. "Twitter blogger" implica que sus blogs están en Twitter y no es el caso.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Discrepo... De verdad que la lengua no funciona tan literalmente. La gente no está ahí mirando si los 'bloggers' son de Twitter, o de otra app...

Te cito un fragmento, donde puedes ver que hablan de 'lifestyle bloggers' y 'bloggers', 'influencers' y 'blogging community':

*"Twitter’s most influential lifestyle bloggers*
We noticed a couple of themes within the top ten. Many of the bloggers are parents tweeting family-friendly content and lots of them are super-active on Twitter, retweeting a huge amount of content often from other influencers on the list. The lifestyle blogging community seems fairly close-knit.

Here goes – the top ten most influential lifestyle bloggers on Twitter (that are based in the US)."

The 10 Most Influential Lifestyle Bloggers on Twitter

Como ves, no mencionan para nada si sus 'blogs' están en Twitter o fuera de él. Es que tuitean, y retuitean otros posts, y punto.


----------



## Bevj

De acuerdo con UWNN y Aguas Claras.
Dado el límite estricto en el número de letras en un tweet,  no tiene sentido ninguno referirse  a 'Twitter bloggers'
_A lifestyle blogger on Twitter_ no es lo mismo

EDIT
Añado un extracto de la página citada por Cerros

*10. @EvrydayShortcut*
@EvrydayShortcut (or Alison) is a mom of three living in Ohio.

Her blog  covers parenting, craft tips and more.

Es muy claro que esta persona es una blogger que también tiene una cuenta en Twitter.


----------



## gengo

Chevere33 said:


> I understand what you are asking and your question was perfectly clear.


As is patently clear from the replies in this thread, it is impossible to translate tuitero without context, which is why I was asking for it.  Since there is no direct equivalent in English, context determines how we word the idea.  Furthermore, forum rules require the OP to provide a full sentence of context.

I agree that tweeting and blogging are not directly related.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Bevj said:


> no tiene sentido ninguno referirse  a 'Twitter bloggers'


¿Pero has leído el fragmento que cité en mi post anterior?  
Utilizan como mínimo cuatro términos distintos, y todos sinónimos de 'blogger', para referirse a los tuiteros...



gengo said:


> I agree that tweeting and blogging are not directly related.


That is fine, but that is not what we are discussing here...

We are discussing the term of 'blogger' as a noun - and within the context of Twitter, in reference to Twitter users. Not a generic use of the verbs, and in a wider context, away from Twitter.

Context is key - and this isn't an exception.


----------



## Bevj

Sí,  porque son blogueros que también usan Twitter.


----------



## swift

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> We are discussing the term of 'blogger' as a noun


We are not. We are discussing this:


roirosal said:


> ¿Cómo se dice en inglés «*tuitero, tuitera*»? Usuario que publica mensajes (tuits) en la red social Twitter.


And this is the context:


roirosal said:


> Vale. Oración: «Alberto Tarradas, de *tuitero* a diputado por Vox en el Parlament de Cataluña a los 24 años».
> «A la cárcel el *tuitero* de Valladolid que difundió la foto de la víctima de 'La Manada' en San Fermín»


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

swift said:


> We are not. We are discussing this:
> 
> roirosal said:
> ¿Cómo se dice en inglés «*tuitero, tuitera*»? Usuario que publica mensajes (tuits) en la red social Twitter.



Como te mencioné en mi post previo (#15), eso ya había quedado aclarado...

Se trata de 'Twitter user'. Si nadie tiene ninguna otra propuesta que hacer, no hay nada más que hablar.

Pero después desviaron la discusión del hilo hacia el término de 'blogger' (posts #16-21), que es lo que estábamos discutiendo cuando intervino Gengo.


----------



## elroy

@Cerros de Úbeda is wrong.  “Twitter blogger” is as accurate as “Twitter janitor” or “Twitter schoolteacher.”  What they do in addition to being active on Twitter should not be part of the translation of “tuitero.”


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

elroy said:


> @Cerros de Úbeda is wrong.
> 
> (...). What they do in addition to being active on Twitter should not be part of the translation of “tuitero.”



I'm afraid you're wrong. 'In addition'...? 

That's not some unrelated activity to their Twitter use. That's what they do on Twitter.

... But I'm not insisting for one more line.


----------



## TheCrociato91

I use Twitter (so, quoting the OP's definition, I am an "usuario que publica mensajes (_tuits_) en la red social Twitter") but I don't have a blog. It wouldn't make much sense to refer to me as a twitter blogger, would it?


----------



## elroy

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> That's what they do on Twitter.


 No.  No one blogs on Twitter; it’s impossible.  Do you know what Twitter is?  Do you know what a blog is?


----------



## Bevj

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> I'm afraid you're wrong.
> 
> 'In addition'...? That's not some unrelated activity to their Twitter use. That's what they do on Twitter.


No.
A blog is a type of diary or journal . It is not a 240-character comment on Twitter.

The only person who insisted on the word blog was you, introducing it in post #7.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> We are discussing the term of 'blogger' as a noun - and within the context of Twitter, in reference to Twitter users. Not a generic use of the verbs, and in a wider context, away from Twitter.


*Nota de moderación*

Estimado Cerros de Úbeda: ya varios foreros, entre los que hay cinco _nativos,_ te dijeron que no se usa así. Por favor, a fin de que el hilo no obtenga más respuestas con traducciones no idiomáticas del término (y también para que no se siga desviando), enfoquémonos (todos) en darle una traducción adecuada e idiomática al Op. Muchas gracias.


----------



## gengo

roirosal said:


> «Alberto Tarradas, de *tuitero* a diputado por Vox en el Parlament de Cataluña a los 24 años».
> «A la cárcel el *tuitero* de Valladolid que difundió la foto de la víctima de 'La Manada' en San Fermín»



Since no one has given you a translation of these sentences, here is my attempt.

Alberto Tarradas, from Twitter user to deputy for Vox in the Parliament of Catalonia at age 24.
The man from Valladolid who tweeted the photo of the victim of 'La Manada' in San Fermín is off to jail.


----------



## Richard Dick

Yo usaría "tweeter". Dando una explicación hablando del tema.

TOP DEFINITION
Tweeter
A person who uses Twitter to update countless people on the stupid things they are doing at any given time.

Also:

tweeter
One who tweets.
Are you a tweeter like me?

Hello fellow tweeters!
Dear tweeters, today is not a good day.


----------



## roirosal

gengo said:


> Since no one has given you a translation of these sentences, here is my attempt.
> 
> Alberto Tarradas, from Twitter user to deputy for Vox in the Parliament of Catalonia at age 24.
> The man from Valladolid who tweeted the photo of the victim of 'La Manada' in San Fermín is off to jail.


Gracias


----------

